

Introducing the YUI Compressor - new JavaScript minifer/compressor - nickb
http://www.julienlecomte.net/blog/2007/08/13/introducing-the-yui-compressor/

======
epi0Bauqu
Their name is somewhat misleading, because it does not appear to be from the
YUI (Yahoo) Javascript API team.

